# Ouch! Foxtails in the ear!!!



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

During her midday hike today Lola got a foxtail in her ear. She yelped and shook her head alot. Fortunately her dog walker knew the signs and scooted her right into the vet's office. Lola was so squirmy they had to give her sedation to get a good look in her ear. The vet said the foxtail was in there, and it had slightly nicked her ear drum. Even though it was only a matter of minutes from entry to extraction! So she is on a course of topical and oral antibiotics to prevent a middle ear infection. Poor little girl. She's so fast running around...Amy was about 20 yards from putting her leash on when Lola leaped into the grass - and there it was. It is always something! :hurt:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, poor Lola!!! I am glad your dog walker knew exactly what to do and all that was required was a sedative and extratction, no surgery.  It is always something when you have dogs and kids.  Where does your dog walker take her? I take my three to Fort Funston and that's a foxtail kingdom, but it's my favorite off leash dog park with beach access.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Anne~ Been there, done that (several times) with our sheltie. Amanda's poor little Dora ended up having surgery about a month ago to get one removed from her ear. Foxtails are just plain evil!!!

So glad your dog walker knew exactly what to do for Lola.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My nightmare relived- I didn't know what the things were either! I found one on Dora's back the other day too! We have removed everything in our yard but those things have wings too so it is hard to completely protect your furbabies.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That happened to poor carmen last year. We had to have a surgery for it. Now that we have more control of the yard I am a weed nazi and I just pull all of them. I am glad she is ok and do watch out for those things. They can get in their nose too... thats not a good one =(


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Poor Lola!! I'm glad the vet was able to get it out without surgery! Your dog walker sure made the good decision to take her right to the vet!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow - I feel lucky that we avoided surgery! Who knew??? Where would we be without this forum???

Amy takes the dogs to various places in The City that are protected, but not always fenced. Her goldendoodle Lefty had the same occurrence two weeks ago. But in a different place. It is tough for Amy because she wants to take them out on serious exercise hikes every day. Clearly she'll have to stay away from this place - I'll find out the exact location.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ouch - quick thinking by Amy probably saved you a lot of problems. Sorry Lola had to go through it at all however. Hope she's feeling fine now.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I understand from the posts that foxtail is some type of weed, but what does it look like? I see you're all from CA - do you know if it's CA specific or something we in the rest of the country should watch out for?

Suzy


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

That nasty foxtail they pulled out of her little ear is 1 1/4 inches long! :jaw:

No wonder these things create such trouble. $375 worth of trouble!! Although Lola is doing great at home now. She ate some dinner, managed to go outside for a pee, and her tail curls up every now and then. Nothing keeps her down long!

The piece they removed is just one of the needles from a foxtail like below. They are definitely a problem in CA. I am not certain if they are prevalent in other parts.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Poor little Lola. great work on Amy's part. I'm glad she is doing OK. I had to look up foxtails too--one thing I guess we don't have here.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the photo. Ouch, they look nasty. Happy to hear all is well with Lola. I guess we don't have these in the East.

Suzy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

When I didn't know what they were I read if you are east of the Mississippi, you likely have never seen or heard of a foxtail


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor Lola. How fortunate that she didn't have to go through a surgery! Lola, keep away from foxtails.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The name "foxtail" is applied to a number of grasses that have bushy spikes of spikelets that resemble the tail of a fox. Not all of these are hazardous; most of the hazardous ones, in the genus Hordeum, are also called "wild barley".

Other grasses also produce hazardous spikelets. The spikelets are sometimes called foxtails, even though the grasses are not.

All foxtails have a hardened tip, sometimes called a "callus", and retrorse barbs, pointing away from the tip of the callus. Wild barleys have clusters of three spikelets, and the callus is the portion of the rachis to which they attach. In other grasses, such as needlegrass and brome grasses, the foxtail consists of a single spikelet, with the callus being the hardened lemma tip. Retrorse barbs can be found on the callus, the lemmas, and the awns.

The spikelets or spikelet clusters of foxtails are adapted for animal dispersal: The foxtails disarticulate easily, the barbs cause the foxtail to cling to fur, and movement of the animal causes the foxtail to burrow into the fur, since the barbs permit it to move only in the direction of the callus. In wild mammals that inhabit the native ranges of foxtail grasses, the fur is ordinarily short enough that the foxtails will eventually become dislodged, dispersing the seed.

Especially in the long-haired dogs and other domestic animals, the foxtails can become irreversibly lodged. Foxtails can also enter the nostrils and ear canals of many mammals. In all these cases, the foxtail can physically enter the body.

Muscular movements (or air flow, in the case of nostrils) can cause the foxtails to continue to burrow through soft tissues and organs, causing infection and physical disruption, which in some cases can result in death.

Foxtails can also work through clothing, particularly fabric shoes and socks, causing discomfort to people while walking.

Combing of fur removes foxtails along with burrs and other detritus, but potentially the most dangerous foxtails are found in areas easily missed: the axillae, between the toes, and in nostrils and ear canals. The first two should be routinely examined in long-haired dogs. Occasionally they can even lodge in the conjunctiva under the eyelid. In the latter three cases, dogs may exhibit symptomatic behavior, such as sneezing or pawing. Discharge from a secondary bacterial infection may be noted as well.

Foxtails that have progressed no further than surface lesions are ordinarily removed and the lesion treated with antiseptic and bandaged if necessary. Once a foxtail has passed beneath the skin, dogs are often treated with systemic antibiotics, and the foxtail either allowed to encyst and degrade, or in the case of actual or imminent organ damage, removed surgically (surgical removal can be problematic, since foxtails cannot easily be imaged by x-ray or ultrasound).

Foxtails imbedded in the nostrils can migrate into the nasal turbinates, causing intense distress, and in rare cases into the brain. Foxtails in the ear canal can puncture the eardrum and enter the middle ear, causing hearing loss. In both cases, detection and early removal is the best treatment.

Because foxtails "burrow" through fur, soft tissues, and organs, some people think of them as parasites. Although they may be technically "alive", containing viable grass seeds, foxtails are equally dangerous dead, since their burrowing is purely mechanical, in response to movements of the affected animal.

I haven't seen any of these since moving back to New York, but I remember seeing them in San Francisco.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ivy~ your post mentions how they can get between the pads and continue to migrate upward. Not only did our Sheltie have several removed from her ears, she also required surgery on her leg after one migrated up from between her toes! 

Estrella~ I'm a total "weed Nazi"! Ask Amanda how I'm always pointing them out to her when we're together ound:

Foxtails are EVIL, I tell ya!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow - they pulled a 1 1/2" needle out of Lola's ear! She's doing great today. Spunky as ever. Let me put the drops in her ear, so they must feel good. Freaky thing, that nature. I can only imagine how nasty to have one of these things get up the nose or in the leg. Furbaby protectors unite!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am so glad that we haven't had any foxtail problems yet. I've always been ultra diligent about those curly twisty weeds. (I obviously have NO idea what their name is.) They have a fat base with pointy tip, and as they dry out, they curl themselves into a spiral. The tip is so sharp and pointy that I've always taken heed to ensure those are out of our yard and don't get in the ears of the dogs.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's a photo of my dad mowing foxtails at their place in San Marcos, CA. I took it last weekend while we were there visiting. There's not much room to take the dogs for walks there this time of year, even though they have 20 acres. They have acres of foxtails, and also the little spiral needle things Kimberly mentions, and some other nasty things. The dogs take three steps off the patio and require an hour of brushing! My inlaws have a yard full of stickers too, and totally didn't understand why we wouldn't let our dogs run loose in the yard like they do (and that's not just the stickers-they could easily walk under the front gate and be out in the street).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Joelle, that's definitely not a Hav friendly environment. Eeks!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What is really sad is no matter how much of a weed nazi you are in your yard, other people arent the same! I had to stop walking the dogs because there were so many weeds in my neighborhood and fox tails. Grr. I wish everyone was on top of it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I am so glad that we haven't had any foxtail problems yet. I've always been ultra diligent about those curly twisty weeds. (I obviously have NO idea what their name is.) They have a fat base with pointy tip, and as they dry out, they curl themselves into a spiral. The tip is so sharp and pointy that I've always taken heed to ensure those are out of our yard and don't get in the ears of the dogs.


Is this what you're talking about, Kimberly?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> What is really sad is no matter how much of a weed nazi you are in your yard, other people arent the same! I had to stop walking the dogs because there were so many weeds in my neighborhood and fox tails. Grr. *I wish everyone was on top of it.*


AMEN!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

These entire post subject makes me cringe. Dora has been introduced to EVERYTHING since we have moved to LA- the curly things pulled together an army and attacked her at Yosemite too! Leslie- you aren't allowed to tell me about any more horrible plants <BG> Actually if it wasn't for you it would have been a horrible disaster!!!

I am actually surprised I haven't shaved Dora this year! Dasher is assisting in the thinning process!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Is this what you're talking about, Kimberly?


Yes, Leslie! Those are the culprits!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Is this what you're talking about, Kimberly?


Lola has gotten these spiral things in her coat on her underside and legs from hikes. I check her ears and pads all the time. But clearly these little buggers rule to road.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's a link to a page that gives pix and descriptions of several of these "nasties", including several varieties of foxtail and the Filaree (or Stork's bill) plant where those spiral weeds come from, Kimberly.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, those that look like fish hooks are the WORST. Luckily, we haven't run into any in a very long time.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Filaree! I'll probably never remember the name, but I am always glad when I find a filaree plant that is still green, because they are so easy to remove and don't hurt anything. Thankfully, they don't get nasty until they dry up.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Filaree and wild oats-Enemies of the Havanese! Now I just need a name for the little round burr-type things that grow everywhere and stick all over their feet. We find them here at the local parks--they grow like a lawn weed.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Leslie, thanks for the link of those things! I did not know about some of them, now I will be on super lookout when I take the babies out. Mommy vs weeds!! :fencing:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> Filaree and wild oats-Enemies of the Havanese! Now I just need a name for the little round burr-type things that grow everywhere and stick all over their feet. We find them here at the local parks--they grow like a lawn weed.


Could it be burclover (the 1st one) or puncturevine/goathead (the 2nd one) you're talking about? Both are extremely nasty.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Joelle, we just call them stickers! LOL! 

We get something similar to the burclover in Leslie's left photo (on the top). I just got my first one in the yard last year and don't know how it got there, but of course, it has spread a little and I'm always on the hunt for more when I go outside. You can't usually see the new plant until it has spread a few inches into the lawn. Fortunately, if you pull it when green, you can save it from spreading (and getting in the dogs coats!).


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Leslie - isn't that burclover the awful stuff that got all over Tori on one of her walks. We've got some neighbors who have let their front sidewalk growing areas get full of these things. If the dogs take one step on it, I'm pulling them out of the hair all day. :frusty:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver had one awhile ago in his paw from Stern Grove. ....know I check them after walks regularly


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Leslie - isn't that burclover the awful stuff that got all over Tori on one of her walks. We've got some neighbors who have let their front sidewalk growing areas get full of these things. If the dogs take one step on it, I'm pulling them out of the hair all day. :frusty:


No, Lisa, it was the spiral filaree seeds that filled 1/2 a baggie when my DS and DDIL took her on the nature trail.

We have/had all of these horrible things in our yard at one time or another. Which is why I've become such a weed Nazi! ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that Lola is healing just fine. What a scare!

I have to say, it might suck that we have cold and long winters, but at least we dont' have THOSE things!!  We do have other nasties though, so I suppose nowhere is totally safe. Some of these pics are downright scary!! :jaw:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ah these pics bring such memories.....bad ones!! We have a little burr clover, a little foxtail and those fillarees too! Thankfully they are dimishing as we fight the weed wars! When we first moved in the burrs were embedded deep in the carpet even after cleaning! Now I find them very rarely and I go searching out the weeds outdoors in an attempt to clear them off the property! We still run into them on our walks though so I'm careful to check coats after we go walking! The foxtails seem especially bad this year!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

what's a fox tail? a kind of bug? never heard of them.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

It's the burclover! We don't have any in our yard (DH is very aggressive about weeds!!), but my parents do(along with all the wild oats!!) and the parks around here have them mixed in among the grass. I pulled all three kinds of weed stickers off of the dogs after one very brief walk this past week in CA.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> what's a fox tail? a kind of bug? never heard of them.


Little Buddy~ Go back in this thread to posts #10, #15, #17, and #19 to see some pix. Post #27 has a link to a page w/more pix and descriptions.


----------

